# Home office/media rm.



## nyerinfl (Nov 6, 2008)

Pics of my office I redid. Built a 4th wall to close in the room, hung door, paint, all trim, curtains, recessed lights, new switches, recessed speakers/surround sound, hung/installation of new TV and home theater equipment, new flooring, and anything else you see, completely done by me, with a little help from my soon to be wife.


----------



## nyerinfl (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

did you fish the wires through the wall?


----------



## nyerinfl (Nov 6, 2008)

sbmfj said:


> did you fish the wires through the wall?


Yes, 2 sets of wires through walls for surround sound TV setups.
1. Attic to floor - surround speaker wiring and any other wires you need to the attic (CATV, ethernet wiring).
2. TV to floor - HDMI, VGA, component cables, and monitor power cable if you don't add a plug behind the TV, and any other cables for your setup.

Floor being your low voltage cutout in the wall.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice, did you installed a recessed outlet behind the TV?
Does the cable/TV signal go thru the PC 1st ? TV Card ?


----------



## nyerinfl (Nov 6, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Nice, did you installed a recessed outlet behind the TV?
> Does the cable/TV signal go thru the PC 1st ? TV Card ?


 
I didn't install a receptacle behind the TV, I usually do but lately I've been finding it more convient to fish the power cable if thats the only thing requiring power, plus when I built the wall I added a dedicated receptacle to power all this stuff. I don't have cable hooked up to the TV yet, I need to get another box. I have been researching the TV Card for operating the monitor and TV together, right now I have a VGA splittler with VGA cables going to the TV and monitor, but am getting a slightly fuzzy picture when I have both plugged in and am looking for alternate ways of installing this type of arrangement if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, just be aware that fishing the power cord inside the wall violates code


----------

